# Perfect rice every time!



## Andy R (Feb 21, 2002)

If you are having problems cooking rice then here is an easy way to get fluffy rice that shouldn't stick to the bottom of the pan!

INGREDIENTS
1 tablespoon sunflower or vegetable oil
Rice - Use around 3-4 ounces of rice per person, you don't have to weigh it - use a mug (1 mug = 2 people). 
Cold water - 2 parts cold water for one part rice e.g. 2 mugs of water if you use one of rice

Put the oil into a large saucepan and heat (level 5 on electric hob). It's ready to put the rice in when you throw in a grain and it sizzles. Put in the rice and stir to get it covered in the oil. Gently stir until the rice is translucent. Then add the cold water. Stir quickly and keep the heat up until the water boils. Give it all one last stir the PUT THE SPOON DOWN!

Put a lid on the pan and turn the heat to very low (around 1-2). You should keep an eye on the pan as it might start to boil over a bit, but just lift the lid from time to time to release the pressure. Don't stir it at all once it has boiled, if you do it will stick more! Leave for the water to evaporate, this takes about 20 mins for enough for 2 people, a little longer for more. 

To check for doneness tilt the pan very gently to one side and look for water at the side. If there isn't any and it looks done then it is! 

I usually put the rice on and then chop my meat and vegetables whilst it is cooking. By the time they have cooked the rice is done!
It is best if you can soak the rice overnight and change the water in the day or soak it for an hour or so before you start, as this removes some of the starch and makes it even less sticky. Don't worry if you don't have time or forget as I don't usually bother and mine turns out ok!


----------



## Carol7368 (Feb 21, 2002)

Well, this was just in time.  I struggle with cooking rice all the time and I guess I just have to stir it.  I wish I had a really good recipe for fried rice - hate to always depend on the same old white rice, though I've started using wild rice more often! It doesn't stick so much Maybe it'll work tonight......LOL, Carol


----------



## Andy R (Feb 21, 2002)

I hope you didn't misunderstand my instructions - you should *not* stir it once it starts to boil. If you stir it after it's boiling or when it's simmering then it *will stick*.

Good luck and let me know if you need any other help. BTW, I tend to always use Basmati rice because it is more tasty. Try it


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2002)

*good rice tip*

I'm one of those people who "listen" to my rice.  Instead of tilting the pan to the side, I put my ear to it.  If it is still making a crackling sound there is still water in the pot.  When the crackling stops - no water.  Trust me!!! - your ear can get too close!!!! LOL


----------



## busdriver (Feb 21, 2002)

When I got married 22 years ago, I got a Rice Cooker from a sister in law,and I tell you I LOVE that thing! It makes the rice each time without a problem,and I have used it to make other rice dishes too.I tried to make rice on the stove many times,and it wasn't too eatable when it was done,,,Some things don't come easy I guess LOL


----------



## Andy R (Feb 21, 2002)

Welcome to the forums BusDriver and KitchenElf!!

As for the rice cooker - I've never had any luck using them. I had a really cheap one and it always messed up my rice. I guess that you get what you pay for!

Thanks for posting.

Choo.


----------



## gduncann (Mar 1, 2002)

My first huaband was Hawaiian/Chinese from Hilo, Hawaii and we cooked a lot of rice.  He taught me what I think is the easiest and most dependable way to cook rice to be what I think is the perfect consistancy.  It is just stickey enough to clump to gether when pressed, so that it can be eaten with chopsticks, yet is fluffy enough that if you drop the clump is will fall apart.  It's not sticky at all, just will clump together if you want it to.

Put rice in a heavy pot with a tight fitting lid.  Add enough cold water to stand one thumbs nuckel, (about 1 inch) above the level of the rice.  Bring to a boil, uncovered, and boil until the water has evaporated to be just even with the level of the rice.  Immediatelly cover with the lid and take off the heat.  Leave sit for 34 to 40 minutes.  Remove lid and fluff with a fork.  Cover again and leave sit for another 5 minutes.  

This works for any amout from about 1 cup of raw rice to about 3 cups of raw rice.  If you cook more rice than that by any method, it's own weight will be so heavy that the bottom will be sticky.

Good luck.


----------



## Dan (Sep 26, 2002)

Ok, I will give it a try tonight..My stir-fry turns out great but the rice is lacking.
                        Dan


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2002)

OK Dan, I need an update.  Did you cook the rice? How did you cook the rice? And did it turn out?


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey, 
     I was in class for a week.......sorry about the late relpy
I stired the rice in some hot oil for a bit then added the water and simmered for 20min. came out really well, I did a veggie stir-fry and it was pretty good. I got back to work this morn and had 64 e-mails waiting on me ( God I hate computers)
                                                                                  Later


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2002)

Glad to hear your rice turned out Dan.  I have, on occasion, started my rice out by browning in oil first.  Then I add the appropriate amount of water and finish in the oven.  It gives it a little nutty flavor that is really good.  I also added about 5 or so stalks of fresh thyme.  Thanks for reminding me! LOL

And about those e-mails - thanks for taking the time to answer the "important" ones


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2002)

Well , the most of the other e-mails were work so it was easy to answer the few thet were fun. Im at a loss for dinner tonight. It will prob be Fast (something bad ) food. Oh well , the bowflex needs to earn its keep.
                                           Dan


----------



## Instantkiwi (Nov 1, 2002)

*Perfect Rice - Every time!*

Hi from Down Under (NZ) ....
It all depends how you like your rice - fluffy or indente!
Indente (for stir fries) - Boil in salted water for 10 mins only with lid on. Rinse under running water and strain into a microwave proof bowl. When required microwave for 3 mins. Works every time. I hate fluffy rice.


----------

